# emerald rasabora



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

has anyone ever kept these? I cant find much on if they are fin nippers, most I found was an article about how the males will duel for dominance, but didn't mention weather the aggression spills out to other fish in the tank


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I googled and found a site that sayed its not uncommon for fins to be nipped in the group, but that it dose not usually nip tankmates. It also sayed that if you keep a large group then aggression will be spread around the group. Having a bigger group would probably keep them from nipping tankmates. I have never kept them though, so it may vary between each fish and how big of a group you buy. Hope this helps


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know about fin nippers, but mine all jumped out of the tank. I like to keep my tanks open top so if you do too this might be a consideration.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Assuming that you mean Danio erythromicron, i never experienced males being overly aggressive. Actually they tend to be a bit shy and keeping them in a sizable group (several males and some more females like a minimum of 4m and at least 6f - better more) is much more fun since males will quibble with each other and display to the females. In a structured, well planted tank I never saw fin damage and don't think they will care for any other fish except males chasing offending visitors out of their (small) territories. The same goes for the sibling species Danio margaritatus.

Both are really small species and breeding them is easy in a single species tank. With other fish present in the tank, any offspring will be most likely eaten.


----------



## jrh (Sep 6, 2007)

I've got 6 in a 5 gallon, and I haven't noticed any nipped fins. They are fairly shy, and disappear at sudden movement. However, if I'm just working at my desk, they come out and play. Evidently they lay a few eggs a day, so for them play means the males demonstrating and trying to win the affections of a female.

They're not difficult to feed either. I'm using golden pearls because I can pretty much put them in one or two at a time, and stop when the first stop eating them.


----------

